# Fiberglass Resin & cloth in Miami



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

I live in miami and need a place that is inexpensive to buy my fiberglass cloth 1708 biaxal & resin in miami. I have found a low a $8.00 yard and need about 12 yards about 4ft wide. All input is appreciated.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd PM paint it black, he seems to have the better knowlege of the area down there. If that doesn't work out Bateau.com has some decent prices and shipping isn't that bad.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Glass is sold by weight of raw material...$8 is a fair price.

In Dania there is FGCI (across the street from Bass Pro)


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

You might want to check here.

http://fascoepoxies.com/

I have bought from them before and their products are second to none.

Frank_S


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

We buy it by the roll at joes auto marine fiberglass coatings. 
But I know most places sell it for about 10, 11 dollars a yard. 

Also, try Marine Express in Hialeah. Right off lejeune rd on okeechobee. They get their stuff from Joes but sell for cheaper than joes has on the shelf. Ask for Oscar. 

At joes, talk to Cory. He's the man. Lol


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you going by tomorrow by Marine Express and Joes to buy my stuff.


----------

